# Videos - Daga Y Daga / de Cadena



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2006)

*Daga Y Daga*
					00:12 				
 					 		 	Knife vs Knife
[yt]lZo5Pj2VPZQ[/yt]

*de Cadena*
					00:10 				
 					 		 	Chained Hand Combat 	 	   
[yt]fPU0cOm1rF0[/yt]


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting: I enjoy watching FMA and admire the FMAs.


----------



## sanggot (Sep 27, 2006)

...Senior Master Bambit actually made 2 training Videos
Volume 1 Basic Modern Arnis
Volume 2 Advance Modern Arnis

...now he working on producing Classical Arnis this month
i have a copy of both

SM Bambit was nickname "Lightning Fast Cat" duting his tour in USA


----------

